# Shop owners with or without shop websites. I have a question



## brandon. (Jul 11, 2012)

Would you guys pay monthly for a hosted website/content management system?

Basically this web application would host your website (which you can point a custom domain to, so it looks like it's just your normal website). The service would allow you to create pages, create a blog and make blog posts, answer comments, etc.

It would have a built in portfolio plugin so you could just post pictures and descriptions, maybe under categories if you'd like and it would show the pictures on your site in a nice gallery with modal style popups when pics are clicked etc.

It would also allow you to add users (your employees or family) to help you manage the site with roles/permissions so they can only edit what you allow them to etc.

The service would be completely transparent from your website. There would be a few nice templates to choose from or you could easily use your existing website template or have a designer put together a new one for you. It will simple to migrate the design over to the service.

I'm considering also adding an e-commerce component so shops could sell products from their site as well.

What do you think of the idea, would you use a service like this? Why or why not? I'm trying to make it easier for shop owners to run a nice website without having to put too much time into and more time into selling or installing.

Do you know of any other features that you shop owners would like to see in a service like this?

The platform itself will be built for SEO from the start, so it will help you towards gaining and maintaining good position on search engines. It will also tie into google analytics so you'll have a snapshot of exactly who your visitors are, what they do on your site, and how long they stay at anytime you'd like.

The service itself won't cost much, it would really be a drop in the bucket compared to other expenses in a shop. Prices would probably be 9.99/mo, 19.99/mo, 29.99/mo, and 49.99/mo for unlimited everything.


----------

